# Low temps in Miami! Need a Heater Reccomendation



## gwenchanter (Aug 21, 2009)

HI everyone,

I need a recommendation for a good heater for my 20 gallon tank. I've never needed one in Miami, FL before but it's been so terribly cold this winter. We don't have central heat in our house and the family room where the tank is has been getting down in the 50's so I've set up a little space heater to keep my tank warm. I'd rather just get a little aquarium heater so I don't have to run the space heater in there at night. 

From what I've read, I think I should get something about 125 watts because the 20 gallon tank is going to need to be heated from about 50 degrees up to about 78 degrees for my platys and swardtails. It may get even colder in there at night time so I want to make sure I have enough wattage. I also want something reliable with a dial that allows me to make temp adjustments in about 2 degree increments and that has an indicator light that shows when the unit is on. I used to have one when I was a kid in California so I have had some experience using them. 

I'm willing to pay 20-30 dollars for the unit. I was going to buy the Eheim Jager but then I read a review that said the Eheim Jagers are no where near as good as the old Ebo Jagers. So now I don't know what to buy. I need a good reccomendation and even better would be a link to a website where I can order one. Thanks!


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't recommend any specific brand, but I can recommend that you get one that is bigger than you think you need. I was in between heater sizes based on the size of my tank, and even though I got the larger size I still have it blasted on the highest level to get my water to 81 degrees. I may have to get another smaller heater. I live in a cold climate, and we turn the heat down at night and during the day on weekdays, however.


----------



## gwenchanter (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok, thanks. I guess I'll just go to the local pet store and buy something with high wattage and pray.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

get one that has a dial on it with temperatures so that you can get an accurate temperature reading and set the heater to the temperature that you want. i find that the other heaters with only a + or - symbols are hard to set to an accurate temperature... i just don't want to set it too high and fry my fish...


----------

